# Τι τρέχει με το ΚΕΓ;



## nickel (Jul 7, 2008)

Το ΚΕΓ είναι το Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας. Πολλοί εδώ το γνωρίζουν από τον Ηλεκτρονικό Κόμβο ή την Πύλη για την Ελληνική γλώσσα ή τις πολυάριθμες εκδόσεις του. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ.

Πριν από μερικές μέρες (28/6/08) διάβασα στην Ελευθεροτυπία κείμενο με τίτλο _«Όχι στην αρπαγή» του Κέντρου Ελληνικής Γλώσσας_. Στην αρχή θεώρησα ότι πρόκειται για γελοία φήμη, έπειτα σκέφτηκα ότι δεν υπάρχει καπνός χωρίς φωτιά. Η γελοία φήμη που φαίνεται ότι δεν είναι τόσο γελοία λέει ότι κάποιοι σκέφτονται να μεταφέρουν το ΚΕΓ στην Αθήνα.

Απομονώνω δύο δηλώσεις από εκείνο το ρεπορτάζ:

«Δεν ξέρω τι μεθοδεύει η υδροκέφαλη Αθήνα για το ΚΕΓ, αλλά η θέση του βρίσκεται στη Θεσσαλονίκη κοντά στο Ίδρυμα "Μανόλη Τριανταφυλλίδη" και το ΑΠΘ, που ίδρυσε ο Αλέξανδρος Παπαναστασίου», επισημαίνει ο ομότιμος καθηγητής του ΑΠΘ, φιλόλογος, Χρήστος Τσολάκης.
[…]
Αντίθετος είναι κι ο καθηγητής Γλωσσολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, Χριστόφορος Χαραλαμπάκης. «Είναι απαράδεκτο και με βρίσκει αντίθετο ν' αποψιλώνονται οι υπηρεσίες και να συγκεντρώνονται όλα στην Αθήνα», τονίζει. Επισημαίνει ότι το ΚΕΓ έχει αποδείξει πως μπορεί θαυμάσια να επιτελεί τους ερευνητικούς του σκοπούς και το εκδοτικό του έργο ευρισκόμενο στη Θεσσαλονίκη.​
Στα _Ενθέματα_ της κυριακάτικης Αυγής (6/7/08) βρίσκουμε ανθρώπους που έχουν συνδέσει το όνομά τους και το έργο τους με το ΚΕΓ (ανάμεσά τους ο Εμμ. Κριαράς και ο Δ.Ν. Μαρωνίτης), άλλοι ψύχραιμα και άλλοι πιο μαχητικά, να προσπαθούν να αποτρέψουν αυτό το φρικτό ενδεχόμενο.

Αποσπώ από το εισαγωγικό κείμενο του Στρατή Μπουρνάζου:

Ο λόγος του σημερινού μικρού αφιερώματος, όμως, δεν είναι η παρουσίαση του πλούσιου έργου του Κέντρου, για το οποίο θα άξιζαν πολύ περισσότερες σελίδες. Ο λόγος είναι οι πληροφορίες, που πυκνώνουν ανησυχητικά τον τελευταίο καιρό, σχετικά με την τύχη του. Για παράδειγμα, πρόσφατο δημοσίευμα (του Σάκη Αποστολάκη, Ελευθεροτυπία, 28.6.2008) κάνει λόγο για "αρπαγή" του Κέντρου και μεταφορά του στην Αθήνα. Το θέμα ωστόσο, δεν είναι —ή δεν είναι μόνο— χωροταξικό· πρόκειται, πρωτίστως, για ζήτημα επιστημονικών αντιλήψεων και προσανατολισμού: το ΚΕΓ, στα δεκατέσσερα χρόνια της ύπαρξής του, αξιοποιώντας τις καλύτερες παραδόσεις του Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης, που υπήρξε προμαχώνας των νεοτερικών αντιλήψεων για τη γλώσσα, ενάντια στους πάσης φύσεως "γλωσσαμύντορες", υπηρέτησε αταλάντευτα μια επιστημονική και σύγχρονη αντίληψη για την ελληνική γλώσσα. Μακριά, δηλαδή, από τις κινδυνολογίες για τη "λεξιπενία", την "καταστροφή της γλώσσας", τον "αφελληνισμό" ή τη διδασκαλία της αρχαίας ελληνικής ως βασική προϋπόθεση για τη σωστή εκμάθηση της νέας, που έχουν διακινηθεί ευρύτατα τα τελευταία χρόνια από τα ΜΜΕ αλλά και από κύκλους του Αθήνησι, με βασικό ενορχηστρωτή, παρά τις πρωτεϊκές μεταμορφώσεις των απόψεών του, τον Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη. 
[…]
Έτσι, η υπεράσπιση του ΚΕΓ, η προσπάθεια να συνεχίσει απερίσπαστο το λαμπρό έργο του, μακριά από ιδεολογικές χειραγωγήσεις και υποτιθέμενες "εθνικές" σκοπιμότητες, είναι υπόθεση που αφορά όχι μόνους τους φιλόλογους και τους γλωσσολόγους, αλλά κάθε πολίτη που νοιάζεται για την παιδεία και τον πολιτισμό του τόπου. Δυστυχώς, έχουμε πολλούς λόγους, επιστημονικούς αλλά και ιδεολογικούς, να ανησυχούμε σοβαρά για τις προθέσεις της πολιτείας σχετικά με το μέλλον του ΚΕΓ. Ανησυχίες που εντείνονται από τις σχετικές απόψεις του υπουργού Παιδείας, Ευριπίδη Στυλιανίδη: αρκεί να θυμηθούμε τις πρόσφατες δηλώσεις του, στις οποίες, αναπαράγοντας ένα ελληνολατρικό-ακροδεξιό κείμενο (το περιβόητο "Λερναίο κείμενο"), επανενεργοποίησε μια σειρά αντιεπιστημονικά μυθεύματα για την ελληνική γλώσσα, που αρμόζουν μάλλον σε συντάκτη του Δαυλού ή συνεργάτη του Τηλεάστεως παρά στον εκπρόσωπο της ελληνικής Πολιτείας (βλ. τα δημοσιεύματα της Βάσως Κιντή, Τα Νέα, 1.2.2008· του Νίκου Σαραντάκου στην ιστοσελίδα του www.sarantakos.com· και στα "Ενθέματα", 10.2.2008). 
Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους, και θέλοντας να μετατρέψουμε την ανησυχία μας και σε πράξη, απευθυνθήκαμε σε πέντε διαπρεπείς επιστήμονες, στενά συνδεδεμένους με το ΚΕΓ. Πρόθεσή μας είναι να επανέλθουμε στο ζήτημα, ελπίζουμε ωστόσο οι εξελίξεις να είναι τέτοιες, ώστε άξονα των επόμενων δημοσιευμάτων να αποτελέσει η ανάδειξη και ανάλυση του έργου του Κέντρου, και όχι η υπεράσπισή του από τη φημολογούμενη επιχείρηση απαξίωσης και ιδεολογικής χειραγώγησής του· μια επιχείρηση η οποία, όπως γνωρίζουμε και από άλλα ιδρύματα (ο συνεχιζόμενος μαρασμός του Ιστορικού Αρχείου της Εμπορικής Τράπεζας είναι πολύ χαρακτηριστικός) μπορεί να μεθοδευθεί και με έμμεσους, αλλά εξίσου αποτελεσματικούς τρόπους, όπως, λ.χ., η ανεπαρκής χρηματοδότηση.​
Αναδημοσιεύω στο σύνολό του το κείμενο της Μαρίας Θεοδωροπούλου:

Όταν το 1994 ιδρυόταν το Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, ο ενθουσιασμός και το πάθος των ανθρώπων που το έστηναν περίσσευε. Άνθρωποι ζυμωμένοι κυρίως στη δημοτικιστική παράδοση του Πανεπιστημίου της Θεσσαλονίκης και διαποτισμένοι από τις αρχές του εκπαιδευτικού δημοτικισμού· άνθρωποι που γνώριζαν πολύ καλά πως ο λόγος για τη γλώσσα είναι —και ήταν πάντα, ειδικά στην Ελλάδα— λόγος βαθύτατα πολιτικός: ο Δ.Ν. Μαρωνίτης και ο Τάσος Χριστίδης έφερναν στις αποσκευές τους, εκτός από την ορμή και το όραμα, ένα λόγο που αποκάλυπτε τα ιδεολογήματα περί την ελληνική, ένα λόγο που αφύπνιζε, ερχόμενος σε αντιπαράθεση με ένα λόγο που κοίμιζε, αποθαρρύνοντας οποιαδήποτε πνευματική κίνηση θα μπορούσε κριτικά να διαμορφώσει τη νεοελληνική ταυτότητα. 
Μέσα σε ένα κλίμα που πρόβαλλε —και προβάλλει— την ελληνική ως περιούσια γλώσσα, προικισμένη με ιδιαίτερες αρετές όπως της εγγενούς συντηρητικότητας, της εγγενούς καθαρότητας, του ιδιαίτερου "κάτι", και την αναγόρευε σε μητέρα των γλωσσών· μέσα σε ένα κλίμα που απαξίωνε —και απαξιώνει— τη νέα ελληνική ως παρεφθαρμένη εκδοχή της αρχαίας θεωρώντας τον γλωσσικό δανεισμό ως φθοροποιό δυναμική και στηλιτεύοντας τις νεανικές γλωσσικές χρήσεις ως δείγμα ανεπάρκειας και επιμολυντικό παράγοντα της γλώσσας· μέσα σε ένα κλίμα όπου τα αρχαία ελληνικά αναγορεύονται, για μια ακόμη φορά, ως το "σωστικό του έθνους" και η θεραπεία "διά πάσαν γλωσσικήν νόσον"· μέσα σε ένα κλίμα, τελικά, που εξαιτίας όλων αυτών, και με την ενίσχυση της παγκοσμιοποίησης, δημιουργεί εθνικιστικά αντανακλαστικά που προωθούν διχασμούς αντί να ενώνουν· μέσα σε αυτό το κλίμα το Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας παρενέβη προσφέροντας μια εναλλακτική πρόταση για τη γλώσσα και τον πολιτισμό. 
Αντέταξε στο "περιούσιο" της ελληνικής μια επιστημονικά νηφάλια —και ακηδεμόνευτη από πολιτικά και οικονομικά συμφέροντα— άποψη, αναδεικνύοντας τις γλώσσες και την ιστορία τους ως το αναπόδραστο μείγμα των σχεδιαστικών χαρακτηριστικών που ορίζουν κάθε γλώσσα και των κοινωνικοϊστορικών συνθηκών που τις διαμορφώνουν ως μοναδικά πολιτισμικά προϊόντα. Με αυτή τη λογική, που γειώνει τη μελέτη της ελληνικής σε κοινωνικοϊστορικές συνιστώσες και όχι σε εξωιστορικές και αντιεπιστημονικές επινοήσεις, προσεγγίστηκε η ελληνική στις διάφορες εκφάνσεις της μέσα από μια σειρά έργων που παρήγαγε το ΚΕΓ. Και η ίδια αυτή λογική καθόρισε και τις θέσεις του ΚΕΓ στο πλαίσιο των συζητήσεων για την πολυγλωσσία στην Ε.Ε.: συμπαρατάχθηκε με τις απόψεις που καταγγέλλουν τις ηγεμονικές πρακτικές και στο όνομα της πολυγλωσσίας προωθούν τη γλωσσική ανισότητα, και τάχθηκε υπέρ της προώθησης ενός δημοκρατικού ήθους επικοινωνίας, που αναγνωρίζει και προβάλλει τις γλώσσες ως μοναδικά πολιτισμικά δημιουργήματα που έχουν να συνεισφέρουν ισότιμα στο πολύγλωσσο μωσαϊκό της Ευρώπης. 
Αυτή την προώθηση του δημοκρατικού ήθους επικοινωνίας μπορεί να τη διακρίνει κανείς σε όλες τις πολυσχιδείς δραστηριότητες του ΚΕΓ. Ίσως γιατί πίσω από τις ιδέες υπήρξαν οι άνθρωποι που υποστήριξαν με εντιμότητα και ήθος τις αρχές τους και δεν τις θυσίασαν σε σκοπιμότητες, αγοραίες ή μη...​

Δυστυχώς, δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες και τα συγκρατημένα κείμενα δεν μας δίνουν κάτι περισσότερο από το παρασκήνιο. Οπότε και η δική μου οργή θα είναι συγκρατημένη, προς το παρόν. Και θα αναρωτηθώ απλώς: πολλές ζημιές έχει κάνει αυτό το Υπουργείο, τι είδους ζημιά έχει τώρα στις σκέψεις του;


----------



## Lina (Jul 8, 2008)

Ανησυχητικές και θλιβερές φήμες. Αν επιβεβαιωθούν, η ζημιά θα είναι πολλαπλή: πλήγμα στην πολυφωνία και τον επιστημονικό διάλογο για τη γλώσσα -για να το θέσω όσο πιο ουδέτερα και ψυχρά μπορώ-, αλλά και πλήγμα στην αποκέντρωση και το ΑΠΘ, που πνευματικό τέκνο του είναι το ΚΕΓ. Αν ήθελα να γίνω πιο δηκτική, θα μιλούσα για προσπάθεια φίμωσης του προοδευτικού λόγου για τη γλώσσα. 

Γιατί όλα αυτά; Ποιος ο λόγος; Γιατί πρέπει να ξεριζωθεί ένας φορέας με τόσο επιτυχημένη πορεία; Μετά φταίμε εμείς που γινόμαστε καχύποπτοι και πηγαίνει το μυαλό μας σε προσπάθειες εγκαθίδρυσης μονοκρατορίας σε γλωσσικά ζητήματα;


----------

